# Changing Batteries in Dogtra 2000 Collar



## Lanier Fogg (Feb 13, 2004)

My Dogtra 2000 receiver in collar needs a new battery. I was planning on changing it myself, until I read on their website that if you didn't have sufficient technical knowledge, it might not seal. Has anyone done this? Is changing the battery yourself a big deal?

Lanier Fogg


----------



## Rob DeHaven (Jan 6, 2003)

just did it the other day and was a piece of cake but i would probably fall under the category has having technical knowledge. really you just take out the screws unplug the battery and if need be take the velcro off the old battery and put on the new and then just stick it in place and plug it in. it will only plug in one way and then make sure the little rubber gasket is in place around the edge and put it back together.

good luck


----------



## Lanier Fogg (Feb 13, 2004)

Rob,

What kind of battery does it take? Is it one commonly found?

LF


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

I'll jump in on this one it is the same battery that is in a cordless phone,take the old one out and go to wally-world,if they do not have it Radio shack will have it.
Rob was right simple job.


----------



## Rob DeHaven (Jan 6, 2003)

i ordered my batteries from k9 electronics. they have different batteries in different dogtra models so you will need to check. i have a 2000 and a 2002 and i am not sure if they have them at wally or the shack. i can tell you from what i found on the net they will cost between 17 and 25 dollars or somewhere in that ballpark.


----------

